# My 1913'ish Flying Merkel Double Bar



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 12, 2022)

Was able to get some good photos of the blue Merkel recently. I've been experimenting with studio style photography for bikes, and the Merkel is my first victim! I haven't decided yet if I'll clean the bike up, or leave it barn-fresh.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 12, 2022)

I love it just like that, it would clean up nice tho, that's a nice blue for being over 100 yrs. old. Great photo work too.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 12, 2022)

Dave, Wow, Wow, Wow, You have the holy grail of Merkels. That is one beauty. Most people that know Flying Merkels, assumed that orange was the only color. However blue was the optional color. Very rare to see a blue one. I own a 1911 MC original paint along with a 1917? bicycle original paint. Both orange.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Was able to get some good photos of the blue Merkel recently. I've been experimenting with studio style photography for bikes, and the Merkel is my first victim! I haven't decided yet if I'll clean the bike up, or leave it barn-fresh.  What do you guys think?View attachment 1750243
> 
> View attachment 1750244
> 
> ...



I say leave as-is. Absolutely stunning bike!


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2022)

Amazing machine! You are truly the Flying Merkel whisperer.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks great as she sits … Nice photos as well 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2022)

Super! You can't unclean it. If it were mine it would stay as is, looks like a recent spill took place on drivers side, I might just touch that up but no more.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 12, 2022)

That thing if fanfriggintastic! That blue must have been absolutely electric on the showroom floor.... you know you wanna ride it 🤣


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 12, 2022)

dasberger said:


> That thing if fanfriggintastic! That blue must have been absolutely electric on the showroom floor.... you know you wanna ride it 🤣



It's as though it has some kind of clearcoat, and in areas where its scratched off its "electric" as you say. Very vibrant bright blue!


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2022)

When will it be listed as a deal of no deal?


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 12, 2022)

Come on, I`m also in for seeing it on DOND


----------



## dasberger (Dec 12, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> It's as though it has some kind of clearcoat, and in areas where its scratched off its "electric" as you say. Very vibrant bright blue!



I see that around the bottom bracket.  Looks like maybe a clear coat after the pins were applied


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 12, 2022)

catfish said:


> When will it be listed as a deal of no deal?



I am gonna try to keep it 🤣🤞


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 12, 2022)

Come On Now


----------



## oddball (Dec 13, 2022)

Dave your bicycle is a beauty to behold, and one to hold on to. The bicycle is very worthy to ride and enjoy and I hope you do for many years to come.
Cliff


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 13, 2022)

Wow !!! What a bad ass machine !!!! Keeper for sure


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 13, 2022)

This bicycle is a keeper to the degree that, if I owned it, I'm pretty sure I'd be buried with it (and I love my family dearly). This bicycle is literally my (and I'm assuming others') wildest dream. The one modicum of comfort I enjoy in not owning it myself is that I would require excruciating bone-lengthening surgery to ride it (although that still wouldn't be out of the question). You have an absolutely unparalleled specimen Dave that's perfect the way it is.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2022)

Whoa! If it were mine, I'd probably hit the brightwork with some Remoil and leave the rest alone. Sweet!


----------



## palepainter (Dec 13, 2022)

Wow.   A time capsule for sure.  Leave as is.  Maybe a trip To car wash to blow off the loose grime.


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2022)

I might put a nice pair of Vitalic tires on it. But I'll make that decision when I have it at my house.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)

Maybe a little workout with the “Little Brute” to straighten out the bent fork, for aesthetic reasons, but other that that, I agree!

It’s absolutely gorgeous as is.
What a fabulous bike!
Thank you for the look/see.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 13, 2022)

catfish said:


> I might put a nice pair of Vitalic tires on it. But I'll make that decision when I have it at my house.
> 
> Thanks Dave!



hah! Since these are the originals, I want to keep them on it for sure. They say "Made by the United States Tire Co." and "UNITED STATES TIRE", also one side says "apply this side first" and the opposite says "apply other side first".  Cool!

I need to re-mount the front on the rim, since it's partially off.  Unfortunately they are pretty stiff... very little pliability left, so I'll have to figure out some magic to get it back on without cracking it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Maybe a little workout with the “Little Brute” to straighten out the bent fork, for aesthetic reasons, but other that that, I agree!
> 
> It’s absolutely gorgeous as is.
> What a fabulous bike!
> Thank you for the look/see.



Yep, for sure!  Also notice how there is less tire clearance on the front vs the rear? What's up with that!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 13, 2022)

I love natural patina, baked in natural "grime" and wear, but not dirt. Whatever you decide ain't gonna hurt it from being an absolute amazing piece.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 13, 2022)

What a great bike in an amazing color! That coating might be old shellac or a heavy wax the way it's seem to respond to scraping. You could test an out of the way spot with denatured alcohol on a q-tip to see if it's shellac. Turpentine should soften it if it's an old thick coat of linseed oil. The surface does'nt seem to hav alligatored like old lacquer or varnish but it might be one of those??

Now I know what everyone here is going to be dreaming of the night before Christmas instead of sugar plums, blueberry colored double bar Flying Merkels.😴


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 13, 2022)

Love the color and artwork on this machine. I would gently clean, polish or wax to preserve the bright work to prevent any further degradation.

A heat gun on low, steady heat will offer some temporary pliable conditions to help manipulate the tires where you want them.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 13, 2022)

On bikes like this use the product called “ Nęvèr Clêäń “ . Works the best.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 13, 2022)

Open the pod bay door H.A.L. 
Christmas is here - I will accept your gift of this bicycle with thanks and gratitude. It’s a Wonderful Life.


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 13, 2022)

Beautiful bike!!! I think a gentle cleaning would be wonders and leave it as is!!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 14, 2022)

A little soap and water perhaps, refit the tyre, straighten the fork the tiniest amount.
Other than that, just admire it, it is gorgeous.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 17, 2022)

Eh,  I guess if you're into having like the most amazingly preserved example of a certain brand of bike then it's alright 🤣.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice bike. 
Should post it on the *blue* *bikes* thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-blue-bikes.218695/


----------

